# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  موقعة قوية بين العربي والقادسية

## loveme1407

تشهد المرحلة السادسة من الدوري الكويتي لكرة القدم موقعة قوية بين الغريمين التقليديين القادسية الثاني والعربي السادس الاثنين، فيما يحل كاظمة المتصدر ضيفاً على النصر المتعثر. 
ويلتقي الثلاثاء الجهراء السابع مع الكويت الثالث، والتضامن الخامس مع السالمية الرابع. 
في المباراة الأولى على إستاد صباح السالم، يعود العربي إلى الظهور في مسابقة الدوري بعد أن غاب عن المرحلتين الأخيرتين لتأجيل مباراته مع النصر في المرحلة الرابعة بسبب خوضه مباراة الذهاب في الدور الثاني من دوري أبطال العرب مع ضيفه اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري (3-2)، فيما جنبه برنامج الدوري اللعب في المرحلة الخامسة حيث يشارك 9 فرق في المسابقة هذا الموسم للمرة الأولى في تاريخ الكرة الكويتية. 
وخاض العربي 3 مباريات فقط ولم تكن نتائجه مرضية، إذ ظهر بمستوى متذبذب حتى الآن محلياً رغم تألقه عربياً، واكتفى بجمع 4 نقاط فقط من أصل 9 محتملة رغم أن بدايته كانت قوية بعد فوزه على الساحل 5-صفر،
إلا أن الفريق تعثر على أرضه بسقوطه في فخ التعادل السلبي مع السالمية ثم لقي خسارته الأولى على أرضه أيضاً أمام الكويت حامل اللقب في الموسمين الماضيين (1-2). 
ويعي العربي تماماً أن مباراة القمة مع القادسية لها حسابات مختلفة ولا تخضع لمعايير فنية، وقد تشكل له بداية انطلاقة جديدة محلياً والعودة إلى سكة الانتصارات على حساب منافسه التاريخي. 
ويأمل العربي أن يلحق بغريمه الخسارة الأولى لهذا الموسم ليأخذ جرعة معنوية قبل مباراة الإياب مع اتحاد العاصمة في 6 الشهر المقبل في الجزائر، علماً أن مباراته مع كاظمة في المرحلة السابعة تأجلت بسبب هذه المباراة. 
وستطغى على مباراة القمة نكهة برتغالية إذ يشرف على الفريقين مدربان برتغاليان هما فرناندو راشاو (العربي) وجوزيه جاريدو (القادسية). 
ويعاني راشاو من وجود بعض الإصابات في صفوف فريقه، إذ يستمر غياب المدافع البحريني إبراهيم عبد الغفور الذي لم يتعاف من إصابته بتمزق في المباراة أمام الكويت، فيما يعاني المهاجم خالد خلف من شد في العضلة الضامة ومشاركته غير مؤكدة، ويغيب مساعد عبد الله لإيقافه. 
لكن بإمكان راشاو الاعتماد على المهاجم السوري فراس الخطيب وخالد عبد القدوس وعلي مقصيد، في حين أن أزمة العربي تكمن في حراسة المرمى. 
وفي المقابل، استرد القادسية عافيته في الوقت المناسب وان حقق فوزا صعبا على النصر 1-صفر في المرحلة الخامسة، بعد ان فقد 4 نقاط ثمينة في مباراتيه مع السالمية (1-1) والكويت بالنتيجة ذاتها. 
ويدخل القادسية المباراة وهو في المركز الثاني برصيد 11 نقطة وبفارق نقطة واحدة خلف كاظمة المتصدر، ويتقدم على الكويت الثالث بنقطة أيضاً، لكن الأخير لعب مباراة أقل منهما. 
ويدرك القادسية أهمية عدم إهدار أي نقطة لان كاظمة سيخوض مباراة سهلة نسبيا مع النصر حتى لا يتسع الفارق بينهما من جديد قبل مباراتهما المرتقبة في المرحلة الثامنة. 
ولا تبدو صفوف القادسية مكتملة قبل مواجهة الغد، فيتواصل غياب المهاجم البرتغالي سيرجيو كونسيساو للإصابة، ويغيب أيضاً المدافع البحريني محمد حسين لمشاركته مع منتخب بلاده الأحد أمام ماليزيا في تصفيات آسيا لمونديال 2010، وانضم إلى لائحة المصابين المدافعان نهير الشمري (إصابة في كاحله) ومساعد ندا (انفلونزا). 
ولكن في المقابل تشهد صفوف "الأصفر" عودة الحارس نواف الخالدي ولاعب الوسط الصربي جوفانسيك ميلادين بعد شفائهما من الإصابة، ولاعب الوسط العاجي ابراهيما كيتا بعد انتهاء إيقافه. 
ويحل كاظمة المتصدر ضيفاً على النصر طامعاً بالعودة بالنقاط الثلاث واستعادة نغمة الفوز بعد أن مني بخسارته الأولى في الجوري وكانت على يد الكويت صفر-2 في المرحلة السابقة، فيما يسعى النصر إلى تحقيق فوزه الأولى في المسابقة رغم أن مهمته لن تكون سهلة. 
ولن يجد الكويت الوحيد الذي لم يخسر مع القادسية هذا الموسم، صعوبة في إضافة 3 نقاط جديدة إلى رصيده على حساب مضيفه الجهراء الذي تلقى خسارة قاسية على أرضه من السالمية بخماسية نظيفة. 
ويلتقي التضامن مع السالمية في مباراة متكافئة، ويأمل الأول مواصلة صحوته بعدما حقق انتصارين متتاليين على الجهراء 2-1 والساحل 3-2، فيما يطمح الثاني إلى الحصول على النقاط الثلاث والاقتراب أكثر من فرق المقدمة.

----------

